
CodinGame – Become a Better Developer - ot
https://www.codingame.com/ide/39565972565e53b92ba44dd3b43975a35594685
======
GuthL
This is pretty cool ! I have been playing it for about 4 months. The community
is very helpful

------
GoldDigger
That looks so amazing, Imminent danger testcase play working fine

